# Lets See Your Truck Window Sticker, Plumbing Related



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

I hate bumper stickers, But like having one sticker in the top center of my pick up rear window. Yes I'm very proud of our industry...so I have a new every day non work truck and I'm looking for ideas on a decal. Plumber/plumbing related. Lets see your sticker/decal. And where did you get it? Thanks!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Check out stickerheads.com. Union fields cat.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachments/f13/15335d1331950306-sticker-contest-image-4144035736.jpg


I figured this was coming. .


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

Hodes just sent me this one. I love it.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

ibeplumber said:


> i hate bumper stickers, but like having one sticker in the top center of my pick up rear window. Yes i'm very proud of our industry...so i have a new every day non work truck and i'm looking for ideas on a decal. Plumber/plumbing related. Lets see your sticker/decal. And where did you get it? Thanks!


*Wolverine Brass*
*"If it wasn't for your plumber you'd have no place to go"*


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Wolverine Brass
> "If it wasn't for your plumber you'd have no place to go"


I have that one up at the outhouse in Minnesota til it got wreck with tree falling on it.. it was my 1st plumbing job there, digging the hole.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Hahaha


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

I want to make one that says,


"Plumbers do it with a Rigid tool"


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

johntheplumber said:


> I want to make one that says,
> 
> 
> "Plumbers do it with a Rigid tool"



I think that was in one of their calendars a few years back. They are a little more tame now. A little.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

johntheplumber said:


> I want to make one that says,
> 
> "Plumbers do it with a Rigid tool"


First one is as best as I can do. Last one is biz old school and RJ lol no disrespect to the ladies on pz. A bit racy but I think it will fly


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> I think that was in one of their calendars a few years back. They are a little more tame now. A little.


They suck now


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

here is my favorite.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

DesertOkie said:


> here is my favorite.


Haha yes.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Funny that's my wife's fav too. To spend it !!


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)




----------

